# australian walking stick



## sherrib (May 6, 2009)

My australian walking stick died she lived almost a yr and 6mo, I have one that has hatched 14 days ago and molted the first time today, what I want to know is why more haven't hatched?

My other walking sticks after one is hatched they just go crazy, I check everyday but only have the one, do you think that's all i'll get? Threr are a lot of eggs..

would really appreicate any help.. my littleoak was a pet to me and really want another one..

thanks sherrib


----------



## idolomantis (May 6, 2009)

stick eggs are very unlike mantis eggs. some eggs will hatch out very shortly after eachother. While other eggs do the opposite.

i can explain this the best way with examples:

If my females extatosoma tiaratum lay eggs, i put them in small tubs devided in the weeks.

so lets say i have a tub with eggs that were laid between 7 and 14 junuary.

now these eggs take an average 5 months to hatch.

let's say the first one hatches at 10 june, and the last one(from the same female and kept in the same condittions) hatches on 25 july.

this is possible 'cause the embryo's take their own time to develop.

just wait patiently, and you'll be rewarded.

And what's the latin name of your spieces?

sorry for your loss, it feels horrible when you lose one that lived so long.


----------



## jameslongo (May 7, 2009)

Was Littleoak mated at all, Sherrib?

I'm not to sure about other phasmids but female Macleay's Spectre Stick Insects can undergo parthanogenesis when there aren't any males around. This means that instead of mating &amp; subsequently laying eggs, she can lay eggs that are clones of herself (all female). Mated eggs take up to 4 months to hatch whereas parthanogenic eggs will take at least 9 months. This could explain the lapse in hatchlings.


----------



## sherrib (May 18, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> Was Littleoak mated at all, Sherrib? I'm not to sure about other phasmids but female Macleay's Spectre Stick Insects can undergo parthanogenesis when there aren't any males around. This means that instead of mating &amp; subsequently laying eggs, she can lay eggs that are clones of herself (all female). Mated eggs take up to 4 months to hatch whereas parthanogenic eggs will take at least 9 months. This could explain the lapse in hatchlings.


Littleoak, was my only one of the australians.

when I got up today I have 2, am so happy.

I have more of the others born everyday, they seem to hatch alot faster, but their may be males and females because there are so many of them.

thanks for all the info. sherrib


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 18, 2009)

If u get the chance, post us a pic of them please.


----------

